# [solved] emerge Pidgin 2.10.x failed

## Schnulli

Hi all, emerging Pidgin failed, i noticed a problem with dbus so i used -USE="-dbus" but wont help to get it working, anyone a idea?

Log: 

[code]

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: polynomial-c@gentoo.org net-im@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 eds elibc_glibc gstreamer gtk kernel_linux multilib ncurses nls spell userland_GNU xscreensaver

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pidgin-2.10.7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying pidgin-2.10.0-gold.patch ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying pidgin-2.10.7-fix-cap.patch ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying pidgin-2.10.7-link_sasl_in_irc_plugin.patch ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[94C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: pidgin-2.10.7/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Disabling GnuTLS, using NSS

 * econf: updating pidgin-2.10.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pidgin-2.10.7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --enable-consoleui --enable-gtkui --enable-sm --enable-nls --enable-screensaver --disable-cap --enable-gevolution --enable-gtkspell --disable-perl --disable-tk --disable-tcl --disable-debug --disable-dbus --disable-meanwhile --enable-gstreamer --enable-farstream --enable-vv --disable-cyrus-sasl --disable-doxygen --disable-nm --disable-avahi --disable-idn --with-system-ssl-certs=/etc/ssl/certs/ --with-dynamic-prpls=irc,jabber,oscar,yahoo,simple,msn,myspace --disable-mono --x-includes=/usr/include/X11 --enable-gnutls=no --enable-nss=yes --without-python

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for sed... /bin/sed

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking whether __SUNPRO_C is declared... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking arpa/nameser_compat.h usability... yes

checking arpa/nameser_compat.h presence... yes

checking for arpa/nameser_compat.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking regex.h usability... yes

checking regex.h presence... yes

checking for regex.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking size of time_t... 8

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for strftime... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for atexit... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking for inet_aton... yes

checking for __res_query in -lresolv... yes

checking for gethostent in -lnsl... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for inet_ntop... yes

checking for getifaddrs... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for struct sockaddr.sa_len... no

checking whether IPV6_V6ONLY is declared... yes

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for library containing ceil... -lm

checking for fileno()... yes

checking for the %z format string in strftime()... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.4

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for locale.h... (cached) yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  af am ar az be@latin bg bn bn_IN bs ca ca@valencia cs da de dz el en_AU en_CA en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl gu he hi hr hu hy id it ja ka km kn ko ku lo lt mai mhr mk mn mr ms_MY my_MM nb ne nl nn oc or pa pl pt_BR pt ps ro ru si sk sl sq sr sr@latin sv sw ta te th tr uk ur vi xh zh_CN zh_HK zh_TW

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for X... libraries , headers /usr/include/X11

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for GTK... yes

checking for PANGO... yes

checking for X11... yes

checking for XScreenSaverRegister in -lXext... no

checking for XScreenSaverRegister in -lXss... yes

checking for SmcSaveYourselfDone in -lSM... yes

checking X11/SM/SMlib.h usability... yes

checking X11/SM/SMlib.h presence... yes

checking for X11/SM/SMlib.h... yes

checking for GTKSPELL... yes

checking for EVOLUTION_ADDRESSBOOK... yes

checking for initscr in -lncursesw... yes

checking for update_panels in -lpanelw... yes

checking /usr/include/ncursesw/ncurses.h usability... yes

checking /usr/include/ncursesw/ncurses.h presence... yes

checking for /usr/include/ncursesw/ncurses.h... yes

checking if /usr/include/ncursesw/ncurses.h supports wide characters... yes

checking for LIBXML... yes

checking for gconftool-2... /usr/bin/gconftool-2

Using config source xml:merged:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation

Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files

checking for GSTREAMER... yes

checking for gst_registry_fork_set_enabled in -lgstreamer-0.10... yes

checking for GSTINTERFACES... yes

checking for FARSTREAM... yes

checking for SILC... no

checking for SILC... no

checking for SILC... no

checking for GADU... no

checking sys/utsname.h usability... yes

checking sys/utsname.h presence... yes

checking for sys/utsname.h... yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for -Waggregate-return option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wcast-align option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wdeclaration-after-statement option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wendif-labels option to gcc... yes

checking for -Werror-implicit-function-declaration option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wformat-security option to gcc... yes

checking for -Werror=format-security option to gcc... yes

checking for -Winit-self option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wmissing-declarations option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wmissing-noreturn option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wmissing-prototypes option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wpointer-arith option to gcc... yes

checking for -Wundef option to gcc... yes

checking for FORTIFY_SOURCE support... yes

checking for pidgin... no

configure: WARNING: python interpreter not found in your path

./configure: line 20202: no: command not found

Building without D-Bus support

checking for NSS... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for connect... (cached) yes

checking for me pot o' gold... no

checking for gethostid... yes

checking for lrand48... yes

checking for timegm... yes

checking for memcpy... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for random... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking sgtty.h usability... yes

checking sgtty.h presence... yes

checking for sgtty.h... yes

checking stdarg.h usability... yes

checking stdarg.h presence... yes

checking for stdarg.h... yes

checking sys/cdefs.h usability... yes

checking sys/cdefs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/cdefs.h... yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking sys/filio.h usability... no

checking sys/filio.h presence... no

checking for sys/filio.h... no

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/msgbuf.h usability... no

checking sys/msgbuf.h presence... no

checking for sys/msgbuf.h... no

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking sys/uio.h usability... yes

checking sys/uio.h presence... yes

checking for sys/uio.h... yes

checking for sys/utsname.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/wait.h... (cached) yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking for struct tm.tm_zone... yes

checking for timezone external... yes

checking for altzone external... no

checking for daylight external... yes

checking for tm_gmtoff in struct tm... yes

checking whether va_lists can be copied by value... no

checking for CHECK... no

no, testing is disabled

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating Doxyfile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/pidgin.1

config.status: creating doc/finch.1

config.status: creating m4macros/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin.apspec

config.status: creating pidgin/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/pidgin.pc

config.status: creating pidgin/pidgin-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pidgin/pidgin-2.pc

config.status: creating pidgin/pidgin-2-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating pidgin/pixmaps/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/pixmaps/emotes/default/24/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/pixmaps/emotes/none/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/pixmaps/emotes/small/16/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/cap/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/disco/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/gestures/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/gevolution/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/musicmessaging/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/perl/Makefile

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/perl/common/Makefile.PL

config.status: creating pidgin/plugins/ticker/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/ciphers/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/example/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/gconf/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/purple.pc

config.status: creating libpurple/purple-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating libpurple/purple-2.pc

config.status: creating libpurple/purple-2-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/mono/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/mono/api/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/mono/loader/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/perl/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/perl/common/Makefile.PL

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/ssl/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/plugins/tcl/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/bonjour/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/gg/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/irc/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/jabber/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/msn/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/myspace/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/mxit/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/novell/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/null/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/oscar/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/sametime/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/silc/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/silc10/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/simple/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/yahoo/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/protocols/zephyr/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/tests/Makefile

config.status: creating libpurple/purple.h

config.status: creating libpurple/version.h

config.status: creating share/sounds/Makefile

config.status: creating share/ca-certs/Makefile

config.status: creating finch/finch.pc

config.status: creating finch/Makefile

config.status: creating finch/libgnt/Makefile

config.status: creating finch/libgnt/gnt.pc

config.status: creating finch/libgnt/wms/Makefile

config.status: creating finch/plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating pidgin.spec

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

pidgin 2.10.7

Build GTK+ 2.x UI............. : yes

Build console UI.............. : yes

Build for X11................. : yes

Enable Gestures............... : yes

Protocols to build dynamically : irc jabber oscar yahoo simple msn myspace

Protocols to link statically.. :

Build with GStreamer support.. : yes

Build with D-Bus support...... : no

Build with voice and video.... : yes

Build with GNU Libidn......... : no

Build with NetworkManager..... : no

SSL Library/Libraries......... : Mozilla NSS

SSL CA certificates directory. : /etc/ssl/certs/

Build with Cyrus SASL support. : no

Use kerberos 4 with zephyr.... : no

Use external libzephyr........ : no

Use external libgadu.......... : no

Install pixmaps............... : yes

Old tray icon compatibility... : no

Install translations.......... : yes

Has you....................... : yes

Use XScreenSaver Extension.... : yes

Use X Session Management...... : yes

Use startup notification...... : yes

Build with GtkSpell support... : yes

Build with plugin support..... : yes

Build with Mono support....... : no

Build with Perl support....... : no

Build with Tcl support........ : no

Build with Tk support......... : no

Print debugging messages...... : no

Pidgin will be installed in /usr/bin.

configure complete, now type 'make'

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7 ...

make -j5 

(CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/missing --run autoheader)

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

	LANGUAGE = (unset),

	LC_ALL = (unset),

	LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

	LANGUAGE = (unset),

	LC_ALL = (unset),

	LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7'

Making all in .

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7'

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge  -d -u -c ./po/.intltool-merge-cache ./po pidgin.desktop.in pidgin.desktop

REAL_BLDDIR=$PWD/.; \

(hg --cwd . id -i --debug) 2>/dev/null >package_revision_raw.txt \

|| rm -f package_revision_raw.txt

Generating and caching the translation database

if test -f package_revision_raw.txt; then \

  echo "#define REVISION \"`cat package_revision_raw.txt`\"" > package_revision.h; \

fi

if test ! -f package_revision.h -a -f ./package_revision.h; then \

  cp ./package_revision.h package_revision.h; \

fi

test -f package_revision.h || echo "#define REVISION \"unknown\"" > package_revision.h

Merging translations into pidgin.desktop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7'

Making all in libpurple

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple'

make  all-recursive

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple'

Making all in gconf

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/gconf'

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge  -s -u -c ../../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../../po purple.schemas.in purple.schemas

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into purple.schemas.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/gconf'

Making all in plugins

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/plugins'

Making all in ssl

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/plugins/ssl'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/libpurple\" -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o ssl.lo ssl.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/libpurple\" -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/libpurple\" -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/nss -I/usr/include/nspr  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o ssl_nss_la-ssl-nss.lo `test -f 'ssl-nss.c' || echo './'`ssl-nss.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o ssl.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 ssl.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib64/libpurple\" -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/nss -I/usr/include/nspr  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o ssl-nss.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 ssl_nss_la-ssl-nss.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lssl3 -lsmime3 -lnss3 -lnssutil3 -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/plugins/ssl'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/plugins'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o ciphertest.lo ciphertest.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o codeinline.lo codeinline.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o debug_example.lo debug_example.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o helloworld.lo helloworld.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o notify_example.lo notify_example.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o one_time_password.lo one_time_password.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o pluginpref_example.lo pluginpref_example.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o signals-test.lo signals-test.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o simple.lo simple.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o autoaccept.lo autoaccept.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o buddynote.lo buddynote.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o idle.lo idle.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o joinpart.lo joinpart.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o log_reader.lo log_reader.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o newline.lo newline.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o offlinemsg.lo offlinemsg.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o psychic.lo psychic.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../libpurple -I../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include      -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o statenotify.lo statenotify.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o ciphertest.la  ciphertest.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o codeinline.la  codeinline.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o debug_example.la  debug_example.lo  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o helloworld.la  helloworld.lo  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o notify_example.la  notify_example.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o one_time_password.la  one_time_password.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o pluginpref_example.la  pluginpref_example.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o signals_test.la  signals-test.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o simple.la  simple.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o autoaccept.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 autoaccept.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o buddynote.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 buddynote.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o idle.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 idle.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o joinpart.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 joinpart.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o newline.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 newline.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o offlinemsg.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 offlinemsg.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o psychic.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 psychic.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o statenotify.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 statenotify.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o log_reader.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 log_reader.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0  -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/plugins'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/plugins'

Making all in protocols

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/protocols'

Making all in irc

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/protocols/irc'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2   -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libirc_la-cmds.lo `test -f 'cmds.c' || echo './'`cmds.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2   -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libirc_la-dcc_send.lo `test -f 'dcc_send.c' || echo './'`dcc_send.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2   -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libirc_la-irc.lo `test -f 'irc.c' || echo './'`irc.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2   -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libirc_la-msgs.lo `test -f 'msgs.c' || echo './'`msgs.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2   -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libirc_la-parse.lo `test -f 'parse.c' || echo './'`parse.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -module -avoid-version -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libirc.la -rpath /usr/lib64/purple-2 libirc_la-cmds.lo libirc_la-dcc_send.lo libirc_la-irc.lo libirc_la-msgs.lo libirc_la-parse.lo -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lgthread-2.0 -pthread -lrt -lglib-2.0   -lm -lnsl -lresolv 

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/protocols/irc'

Making all in jabber

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.10.7-r1/work/pidgin-2.10.7/libpurple/protocols/jabber'

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-adhoccommands.lo `test -f 'adhoccommands.c' || echo './'`adhoccommands.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-auth.lo `test -f 'auth.c' || echo './'`auth.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-auth_digest_md5.lo `test -f 'auth_digest_md5.c' || echo './'`auth_digest_md5.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-auth_plain.lo `test -f 'auth_plain.c' || echo './'`auth_plain.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-auth_scram.lo `test -f 'auth_scram.c' || echo './'`auth_scram.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-buddy.lo `test -f 'buddy.c' || echo './'`buddy.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-bosh.lo `test -f 'bosh.c' || echo './'`bosh.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-caps.lo `test -f 'caps.c' || echo './'`caps.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-chat.lo `test -f 'chat.c' || echo './'`chat.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../../..  -I../../../libpurple -I../../../libpurple -Wall  -DPURPLE_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPIDGIN_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DFINCH_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGNT_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  -pthread -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2    -g -march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -c -o libjabber_la-data.lo `test -f 'data.c' || echo './'`data.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x8Last edited by Schnulli on Tue Jul 02, 2013 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Before we can get anywhere, it looks like your build log was cut off. You should either use the last several lines of the build log indicating the problem inside code tags, or use pastebin.

----------

## Schnulli

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Before we can get anywhere, it looks like your build log was cut off. You should either use the last several lines of the build log indicating the problem inside code tags, or use pastebin.

 

ooops, yes, noticed now (kinda late) seems smth "mistaken" when doing c&p ..... still works, -> solved  :Wink: 

----------

## audiodef

As long as it works.   :Smile: 

----------

## Schnulli

indeed.... as long it works... but, whe have the "Thumb on it"  sooo? no worrys in need, as usually  :Wink: 

----------

